# Big Bend National Park



## linabu (May 26, 2010)

At Cottonwood campground in Big Bend National Park, all manner of animals came to visit.

Javelinas


----------



## PB3 (Sep 24, 2010)

We had planned to venture to Big Bend the last half of April and early May. We decided not to because of the dry conditions and the wildfires in those areas. Your trip sounded interesting with all the animal visits. Have fun with your adventures to come.


----------

